# Can i change clinics from GRI to GCRM?.



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all.

I am begining to think seriously about having treatment at the ACS dept at GRI!. I have to say that this website has been incredibly useful! when it comes to reading peoples complaints about their experiences down at GRI!.

I don't think i could go through what i have read what others have said. Could i ask for my care/treatment etc to be transferred over to GCRM and still have my treatment done on the NHS (like it is now).

I'm trying my hardest to keep a lid on this journey, but when i read what others have said it begins to make me think!.


Sam x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I asked if it was possible and was told no but that was a few years ago so dont know the situation now. I didnt push it as didnt want my tx at the royal to suffer. And actually, having then gone on to have a private cycle at gcrm i would say that i prefered the royal! 

Good luck with your tx.

X x


----------

